# Lithium battery newbie question



## CKEAT (Aug 26, 2015)

One 24v lithium.


----------



## dweave3 (Aug 24, 2011)

Mixed answers on this and all seem to make valid points. I like the balance of two batteries they way the laid out in my boat. I also like having a backup cranking battery (if your motor is OK cranking on lithium) for emergencies.


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

dweave3 said:


> Mixed answers on this and all seem to make valid points. I like the balance of two batteries they way the laid out in my boat. I also like having a backup cranking battery (if your motor is OK cranking on lithium) for emergencies.


Good points, also you can use a standard 12 VDc battery charger (NOCO for example) rather than a specialized 24 VDc charger. If for some reason your 12VDc house/starting battery dies while on the water, a 24VDc battery will not do you much good powering a VHF radio or a bilge pump. I have two 12VDc lithiums for my trolling motor.

Cost is pretty much a wash between 12 and 24 VDc, weight savings is minimally more with 24 VDc.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have a 24v with onboard charging off of the alternator with a regular 12v Lead starting battery. Mine has a jump post for using it as an emergency 12V cranking battery. Had it going on several years, no issues. I also recommend getting the fast charger for it. That wasn't avail for mine when I got it and I bought it later. Charges at 3-4x the speed when you need it like at a campground in the glades, etc.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

K3anderson said:


> I have a 24v. It has a jump post for using it as an emergency 12V cranking battery. Had it going on several years, no issues.


This is the way to go


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> I have a 24v with onboard charging off of the alternator with a regular 12v Lead starting battery. Mine has a jump post for using it as an emergency 12V cranking battery. Had it going on several years, no issues. I also recommend getting the fast charger for it. That wasn't avail for mine when I got it and I bought it later. Charges at 3-4x the speed when you need it like at a campground in the glades, etc.


Which brand single 24v battery do you have?


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Creekchub said:


> Which brand single 24v battery do you have?


LithiumPros. I've had this one since 2016


----------



## Creekchub (Nov 23, 2020)

K3anderson said:


> LithiumPros. I've had this one since 2016


Do you keep the battery in a protective box in the boat? I have an open hull jon boat.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

Creekchub said:


> Do you keep the battery in a protective box in the boat? I have an open hull jon boat.


No but it’s under the deck. I would if if was open.


----------

